
Show HN: Build Windows apps in seconds - zubairq
http://yazz.com
======
zubairq
Warning: SUPER EARLY ALPHA RELEASE!

Yazz is an open source framework which can be used to build Windows, Mac, or
Linux apps in seconds using a drag and drop style of programming.

